# Brood



## Kirkridge (May 13, 2015)

Any way to save brood comb if it has detached from top bar?


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Kirkridge said:


> Any way to save brood comb if it has detached from top bar?


put in into another frame with rubber bands or barbecue skewers


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

is this a top bar hive or a langstroth, if a lang, dsegrest gave the answer. if a top bar it is rough, 1/2" hardware cloth strips around the comb intill the bees glue it back in place is the best I have found.


----------



## Kirkridge (May 13, 2015)

It is a TB hive. Thank you for the reply and idea


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

You can invert the top bar on a flat surface, have someone hold detached comb against the bar in the correct position. Then apply melted beeswax to the bar and comb along both sides. Let it cool and flip the bar back over and see if it holds.


----------



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

You can also use hair clips


----------



## saraht1921 (Mar 18, 2015)

I cut up some cloth (most recently ive used an old shirt ) and attach it with thumb nail tacks. Make a sling with it. i usually have someone help hold the comb in place while I wrap the cloth around. I found the rubber bands cut into the comb if its new, a wide width of rubber band might work better if you go that route.


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

I use masking tape and make a sling, it needs to be several layers thick or else the bees may not attach it by the time they chew up the tape.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> is this a top bar hive or a langstroth, if a lang, dsegrest gave the answer. if a top bar it is rough, 1/2" hardware cloth strips around the comb intill the bees glue it back in place is the best I have found.


Masking tape sling works just fine. Flip the comb over with some pre-torn pieces of tape and make a sling. We do it all the time. Might loose a little where the tape touches the comb, but not bad.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

This is an idea I'm working on. I'm currently testing it in a hive. I just use strips of cardboard and a stapler. It's quick, and when pinned between bars, the slings seem secure.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I put tiny holes in the top of the comb about an inch from the top using Turkey skewers. Then I put kitchen cord through the holes and carefully tied it around the top bar. I have used wire bent to hold the comb but it always leaves a gap bite the bars.


----------

